# Cannondale Perp Frames



## J.f.maxw (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a cannondale perp but my old man is trying to convince me not to because he thinks cannondales crack a lot and they require special cannondale brand only components.
Now I know no free ride bike lasts forever but were the perp frames any more prone to cracking then other frames designed for the same use? I know there was some problems with c-dales few years ago with their xc stuff but are their dh/fr frames strong for the most part?
Also would the perp require any weird cannondale specific parts? I think that was true for their lefty and headshock stuff but that's it.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the only "wierd" cannondale part that could come on it would be a Lefty *if* you got it with one of those, on many of them they standard brand forks.

The rear shock specifics and mounting hardware will be as frame specific as any FS frame, so I don't think that counts.

I know a couple people "local" to me in NE-PA that have Perp's and ride and like them quite a bit, but I don't know how long they've had them. You may want to x-post the question in the PA forum too in order to get their attention.

Good luck.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

You're dad is wrong. The perp is a soils frame and is string. It doesn't require any special components. I've pedaled one and liked it quite a bit. 

The bike is legit. End of story.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw more Perps on Mammoth than pretty much any bike. If they can rent them out at mammoth all day long I would assume it is a solid frame.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

I got one, solid.


----------



## Mantekka (Jun 26, 2009)

I love my Perp...


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Mantekka said:


> I love my Perp...


Aww man, fork looks nice on that thing! How's it run with a dual crown? What are the major differences? I was going to get one for mine to swap out the domain, but I need to save the cash for a rainy day.


----------



## Mantekka (Jun 26, 2009)

Originally it was mount a Domain 318.( I think this aren´t a bad fork).
But the bike go really diferent with the Boxxer.
When you go fast,you feel good. You can put your tire when you want!
I can´t talk about jumps. because more than 3 feet it´s a very big droop for my technique.
It is true that with a double wreath, the angle of draft is minor. But I do not see difference.
I´m very happy with my Boxxer and when you can ....buy it !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Best regards


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

I love mine. I've only had it since late summer but I've ridden it quite a bit. I don't see how you could ever break the frame. And although there are plenty of Cannondales with proprietary parts there are none on this bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mantekka said:


> Originally it was mount a Domain 318.( I think this aren´t a bad fork).
> But the bike go really diferent with the Boxxer.
> When you go fast,you feel good. You can put your tire when you want!
> I can´t talk about jumps. because more than 3 feet it´s a very big droop for my technique.
> ...


domain sancions with boxxer lowers? pretty sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

you should check out the perp forum in the cannondale threads. i used to have one for about two years. the bike is straight awesome. no bad things to say about it. you can see mine in the "post your perp" thread.

no proprietary stuff, no crack 'n' fail, a very well made bike. will treat you well for a long time.


----------



## Mantekka (Jun 26, 2009)

b-kul said:


> domain sancions with boxxer lowers? pretty sweet :thumbsup:


jajajaja....sorry !!!     
But it´s a complete Domain 318 with Boxxer stickers.
A friend gave me the stickers from his old Boxxer.
A lot of people ask me: " Where you buy a sinlge crown Boxxer"

Best regards


----------



## Dimon_RA (Dec 7, 2007)

Mantekka said:


> I love my Perp...


whoa, what a piece of beauty here! :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mantekka said:


> jajajaja....sorry !!!
> But it´s a complete Domain 318 with Boxxer stickers.
> A friend gave me the stickers from his old Boxxer.
> A lot of people ask me: " Where you buy a sinlge crown Boxxer"
> ...


still a dope fork but why put boxxer stickers on it?


----------



## Mantekka (Jun 26, 2009)

b-kul said:


> still a dope fork but why put boxxer stickers on it?


In a bad fall. scratched the paint.
I liked the idea of Boxxer stickers. I thought it would be coolest
You think are ugly?

Best regards


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no i was just curious as to why you went that route.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

dude i've beat the **** out of my perp already and it's just laughed at me... i've bombed down 15+ foot drops, have taken many flat landings off doubles gone wrong, and mashed down gnarly rock sections as fast as i can go and it's shrugged everythin off.

i picked my frame up for $600 off pinkbike... weighs in at 40lbs even.










35 foot gap, 15 foot drop to the landing:


----------



## Mantekka (Jun 26, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> dude i've beat the **** out of my perp already and it's just laughed at me... i've bombed down 15+ foot drops, have taken many flat landings off doubles gone wrong, and mashed down gnarly rock sections as fast as i can go and it's shrugged everythin off.
> 
> i picked my frame up for $600 off pinkbike... weighs in at 40lbs even.
> 
> ...


WOW....:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: Naughty girl !!!! ....jejejeje


----------

